
UN Women ad series reveals widespread sexism {using real Google search data} - DanBC
http://www.unwomen.org/en/news/stories/2013/10/women-should-ads
======
DanBC
This ad for UN Women "uses genuine Google searches to reveal the widespread
prevalence of sexism and discrimination against women. Based on searches dated
9 March, 2013 the ads expose negative sentiments ranging from stereotyping as
well as outright denial of women’s rights."

They don't show what the equivalent searches for men are.

~~~
NAFV_P
I tried "women should", and got 0: "er bags", 1: "er tattoos" and 2: " be seen
and not heard". Then I tried "men should", which returned " weep", " weep
cracker", oh and " er bag".

~~~
DanBC
Yes. It gets a bit more targeted when you add the space [men should ] or
[women should ]

I guess there are a lot of online bibles affecting the search?

